# Does anyone want their bunny drawn?



## Cirlin-rah (Feb 28, 2013)

*



UPDATE : 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/does-anyone-want-their-bunny-drawn-73567/index4.html#post994950

Click to expand...

*

I need to draw more, guys, I need to draw a little each day. I don't have any good pictures of my dear Harrow yet & was wondering if anyone wanted another excuse to post pictures of their bunnies! I'd happily respond with a doodle of them.

Thank you all for the interest, the lovely photos & the flattery! :hearts:

Edit:I've been silent these past few weeks due to a few issues. I'm very sorry about that, I didn't mean to leave you all hanging but I've got a pencil in my hand now ready to continue it. Please forgive me.

_The list:_
_Kipcha, yours isn't scanning correctly so I will 'ink' in black pencil & rescan._
_Hyatt101, I will draw your rabbits!_
_ILuvMyLilBuns, I will draw your rabbits!_
_HolyHandGrenade, I will draw your rabbit!_
_Ilovemyrabbit, I will draw your rabbit!_
_Spikethebunny, I will color yours!_
_Woahlookitsme, I will color the Juliet on the right. Also Dino with the bucket._
_Tauntz, I'll remember your request! Can't wait to draw those woolies.
Katielovesleo3, I will draw your rabbit.
KaylaBun, I will draw your rabbit.
_
:bunnyheart


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 28, 2013)

Please add me & my 2 bunnies to your drawing list. Right now I don't have a working camera & only a couple of photos. Hope I can get some pix soon. About how many photos do you need per bunny to use for your drawing? Good luck with your drawing!


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Feb 28, 2013)

Certainly! I'm excited. What kind of buns do you have? That one in your icon looks like a Jersey wooly.

Number of photos is up to you! I only really need one but one's not the limit. Helps if it's an interesting pose but whatever you have is fine. Just be aware that black rabbits are tricky. If the photo looks like a black shape, there's not much I can do.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I would love pics of my buns! I have plenty of models for you to look over (14 of them in fact! lol) so you can have a pick of whoever you like! They're all under my rabbit registry on here.


----------



## Spikethebunny (Feb 28, 2013)

I would love to put my Spike on the list! Awesome idea!


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, I have two Jersey Wooly does. They are sisters. One is black & the other broken black which unfortunately at this time I don't have any good photos. Looks like you have some bunny volunteers to keep you busy for now & hopefully I will be able to get some good pix of Hope (broken doe) as she seems will be the best subject of the two. But I will also send a pic or two of Faith (black doe) for you to look at & judge if you think she can be drawn. Thank you for the great offer of your drawing talent! Told Faith & Hope about getting pix for drawing & they both leaped for joy! :happybunny:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 28, 2013)

Could I add Dino and Juliet to the list of your drawings. They are both rabbits that were very dear to me that have passed. I can send pictures when you are ready for some.

Heres two of dino











and of Juliet. 





Juliet loved to run and in her last weeks she wasnt able to  Sorry its so blurry.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Feb 28, 2013)

I just finished Kipcha's, so I've a few more to go before yours but I am ready for the pictures anytime. (the sooner the better, actually) Will you please post them here when you are ready?

Sorry again to hear of Dino's death. I'll try very hard to do them both justice. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Feb 28, 2013)

Kipcha! I have just finished 3 doodles each of 5 of your buns! No color, but hopefully sketches will do. I will scan them & put them in this comment later tonight!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 28, 2013)

thank you so much let me know if you need other pictures of him. I have some more.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Feb 28, 2013)

Tauntz-- woolies are so flippin' cute! I didn't know they came in different colors, though, so that's neat. I'll wait patiently for the photos. ^_^

Thank you for helping me in this exercise! I'm by no means 'great' but I hope to be able to make you smile at least. Have a wonderful day with your two sweeties!


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Feb 28, 2013)

Spikethebunny! I've finished your sketches of your little adorableface. 3 purple sketches! I'll edit this post to show you this evening. I don't have access to the scanner right now.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Feb 28, 2013)

Woahlookitsme, I've just finished your sketches. I'm satisfied with Dino's but not Juliet's so I may end up redrawing her. I'll be scanning later tonight. They're just lines, but if you want color let me know.


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 28, 2013)

That is awesome, I cannot WAIT to see them!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 28, 2013)

im excited to see them


----------



## Hyatt101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Could you add mine  
This is Ranger and Lily (RIP) They were a 'bunny couple'


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 1, 2013)

Sure, Hyatt, I'll be glad to draw them too! Though forgive me if it doesn't come out great... I can do the Dutch no problem but the puffball looks difficult! I will do my best.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 1, 2013)

WoahLook, here's the sketch of your dear ones: http://cirlin.deviantart.com/art/WoahLookItsMe-s-357027512

I feel bad about how Juliet came out but is Dino passable? >///>


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 1, 2013)

Spike! Here's your dear one: http://cirlin.deviantart.com/art/SpikeTheBunny-s-357026514


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> Sure, Hyatt, I'll be glad to draw them too! Though forgive me if it doesn't come out great... I can do the Dutch no problem but the puffball looks difficult! I will do my best.



Thanks!! I can't draw at all, so whatever you do will be awesome!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 1, 2013)

Those are so good!! i love the one of juliet on the right! and dino with the bucket!! So cool!! My mom likes dinos on the right


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 1, 2013)

These are great


----------



## Spikethebunny (Mar 1, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> Spike! Here's your dear one: http://cirlin.deviantart.com/art/SpikeTheBunny-s-357026514




OMG! So awesome! I love them! If you have extra time and want to colour, I'm good with that!

He IS a Nethie! And the hat was on his fifth birthday, haha!

You have such talent! Thanks so much!


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 1, 2013)

Kipcha! Yours were sketched in blue pencil so they didn't show up well when I scanned. I have to ink them in black pencil & scan them again, but the scanner is not available to me until Monday. I am sorry for the wait but you will have them soon!


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 2, 2013)

I will be eagerly awaiting!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey 

I have 4 Holland lop buns.... Just wondering if you are interested in drawing them (possibly colored)? I would be soo happy  lol Also I have a dog, she is a Brittany Spaniel and it would be awesome if you could draw her also. Idk if you draw dogs so just let me know  Here are pics of each of them~


*Dixie*

http://s1075.beta.photobucket.com/u...y/Dixie?&_suid=136220431786005805117626909182


*Lila*

http://s1075.beta.photobucket.com/u...ry/Lila?&_suid=136220431786005805117626909182

*Charlie*

http://s1075.beta.photobucket.com/u...Charlie?&_suid=136220431786005805117626909182

*Peter*

http://s1075.beta.photobucket.com/u...y/Peter?&_suid=136220431786005805117626909182

*Rue*

http://s1075.beta.photobucket.com/u...ary/Rue?&_suid=136220431786005805117626909182


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 2, 2013)

iLuvMyLilBuns said:


> Hey
> 
> I have 4 Holland lop buns.... Just wondering if you are interested in drawing them (possibly colored)? I would be soo happy  lol Also I have a dog, she is a Brittany Spaniel and it would be awesome if you could draw her also. Idk if you draw dogs so just let me know  Here are pics of each of them~
> 
> ...




Sorry to interrupt  but Kylie, I didn't know you had a bunny named Peter  Is that Rue's brother??


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm so pleased you like them! I was cautious about drawing them because Bridge Bunnies are a sensitive topic. But I'm relieved! ^_^


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 2, 2013)

Those ears, man! THOSE EARS. I would love to color him, yay! How old is he now?


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 2, 2013)

ILuvMyLilBuns, thank you for your interest! I would love to draw your little buns & color them too! I'll give your Brittany spaniel a go as well. I really don't know what I'm doing with dogs, though, this: http://cirlin.deviantart.com/art/Bea-an-Dut-an-Pingo-340513286 is the only dog I've attempted. Came out ok but not spectacular.

My scanner will be operational on Monday so I'll post them soon after that!


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 2, 2013)

Hyatt, good you chimed in, actually. It reminded me of what I forgot to tell you! I don't have a scanner until Monday. I will post your dear bunnies then.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 2, 2013)

I figured I'd mix it up and offer you some fun poses to play with.

Monty when she was about 3 months old:






All sprawled out:





Standing up:





And a really recent one, with the dewlap she has developed so far:





Hope you have fun with these


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 2, 2013)

If you had time could you color the one of Juliet on the right? I just love it so much!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 2, 2013)

I have to say I've been looking at your artwork for everyone & it is great! Hope I can soon get some pix of my buns for you too! Before you get overwhelmed with requests! May I ask what career you have or plan using your art talent?


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks soo much!


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 3, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade, Miss Monty is BEAUTIFUL! Please tell her so & tell her I am excited to draw her!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 3, 2013)

You ready for a lionhead? I have tried drawing him a little but since he's white it seems difficult to me. I need a break from life, so I can sit down to some good plies music and try to draw him again. My first one is on my iPad, I used procreate an it looks ok but I can't figure it out. Anyway let me know and I will send you a couple pictures if you'd like. He is a lil cutie and is fun to draw


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Mar 3, 2013)

Christina~ No lol, actually Peter is no longer "my" bunny..(His name was Jack when he was mine) My neighbors adopted him from me a few months ago and they named him Peter  I still feel like hes my bunny though! Lol! I thought they might like to have a pic of him drawn


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 3, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> HolyHandGrenade, Miss Monty is BEAUTIFUL! Please tell her so & tell her I am excited to draw her!



Thank you! I'll tell her tonight during my bedtime snuggles. I'm excited to see how your drawings come out. Everything I saw so far looks great  I draw a bit, too, but just fashion illustration. I could never get animals to look right, especially really soft & furry ones.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh goodness, you are very kind, Tauntz! .///. Do you mean the main gallery of miscellaneous stuff, or just the rabbits? Thank you so much for taking the time to look. It means a lot to me.

I hope you can get pictures soon too! It is fun to go on a bunny photo shoot, though it is difficult sometimes, & I like imagining people happy. & Even if I get bogged down in requests you were the first to ask so yours will get priority. ^_^ Don't worry, I won't forget your woolies!

I currently work at a rock climbing gym. I don't get to be artsy-fartsy there but I have been fortunate enough to have taken a few commissions through DeviantArt. I am trying to improve so that maybe more people will want commissions. Frankly I don't have the talent to make art my job & sure I could develop that talent but it's not something I'm committed to.

I'm actually hoping to get into mortuary school & become a funeral director. The only artistic thing to do there is facial cosmetics/reconstruction.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 4, 2013)

Send me pictures of your lionhead, please! In this thread, not in PM, I have no idea how to work forums & here it's in one nice neat little place.

Wish you all the best & hope you get a break soon. Even just sitting for a few minutes will help, y'know?


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 4, 2013)

'Just' fashion, you say. Ha! Do you know how bad I am at dressing my characters? I haven't the head/creativity for fashion, so I truly look up to you if you can do it! Is any of your work online, I'd love to see it!

& thanks for the compliment. Animals are hard... I want to be able to draw fur but no clue how to do that yet.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 4, 2013)

Hate to be a bother but do you happen to have my pics up?

Sorry, I'm just so excited to see them!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi! can you draw Ash?


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 4, 2013)

Kipcha~ nononono you're not a bother at all! I'm sorry to make you wait, bleugh. >.< But they will be up later tonight.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit, I would LOVE to draw Ash! What a daggum sweetie he/she looks. & I love that pose at the top. What breed is he/she?

All these new pictures of everybun are making me squeal each time I refresh the page~ why did I not do this sooner?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the first one I drew.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Haha looking out the window


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Kylie:

Oh that makes more sense 

Cirlin: No problem, whenever you get the scanner will be fine!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yum, walls taste like shnozberries!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Last one. Anyway, draw one or draw them all, sorry that one went sideways


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 5, 2013)

And I looked at your gallery as well, it's all really great! You have awesome talent! I don't know how on earth people use deviantart but I always enjoy them.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 6, 2013)

Kipcha! Hope you get this-- I'm not quite sure how to finalize things on this forum. Part 1 of your bunnies (haven't inked the rest yet). Sorry for the tardy-ness, turns out I can't use the scanner as often as I'd like. But! That aside! Part 2 soon! Goodness, that standing Babbity is the cutest li'l thing. I also enjoyed how you used foreshortening in your pictures & the interesting poses you got.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 6, 2013)

Hyatt, this one looks a little sparse to me, I may do more with it. But here's Ranger & Lilly for ya.


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 6, 2013)

HolyHandGrenade, here's your gorgeous Monty. A Flemish, right? Couldn't believe the ear proportions & was glad for the interesting poses.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 6, 2013)

your drawings are awesome!


----------



## KaylaBun (Mar 6, 2013)

I do!


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 6, 2013)

All right! It may be a few days but I'll draw your lovely little loppie!


----------



## THAT LADY (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi!!
I am a fellow rabbit lover and artist!! 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your sketches!!! 

... carry on.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Mar 7, 2013)

Would you mind drawing my three?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> Hyatt, this one looks a little sparse to me, I may do more with it. But here's Ranger & Lilly for ya.



*gasp!* I LOVE it!! You are so very talented even though you said Lily might have been tricky. They look just like Ranger and Lily did


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes SIR/MA'AM! *salutes* 

You also draw? Do you have a Deviantart?


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Mar 7, 2013)

Kyaaah, such cute little goobers you have! I'd be absolutely delighted to! <3


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhhh that's awesome  I love her face in the periscoping sketch, and yes, she's a Flemish  Thank you!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Mar 7, 2013)

The drawings all look great!! I can't wait for mine


----------



## THAT LADY (Mar 8, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> Yes SIR/MA'AM! *salutes*
> 
> You also draw? Do you have a Deviantart?



("MA'AM" - but "SIR MA'AM" has a nice ring to it!)

I used to. I am plunked down here now:

http://www.behance.net/studio566


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 8, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> Kipcha! Hope you get this-- I'm not quite sure how to finalize things on this forum. Part 1 of your bunnies (haven't inked the rest yet). Sorry for the tardy-ness, turns out I can't use the scanner as often as I'd like. But! That aside! Part 2 soon! Goodness, that standing Babbity is the cutest li'l thing. I also enjoyed how you used foreshortening in your pictures & the interesting poses you got.



OH MY GOODNESS they are so cute! Thank you! I love them all, but especially the standing Babbitty one! Adorable!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> Ilovemyrabbit, I would LOVE to draw Ash! What a daggum sweetie he/she looks. & I love that pose at the top. What breed is he/she?
> 
> All these new pictures of everybun are making me squeal each time I refresh the page~ why did I not do this sooner?



Aww thanks! Ash is a purebred American Chinchilla rabbit. Thanks again for drawing him!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Sorry I lost the thread & I have been busy with things this past week! It will be a couple weeks before I can get any photos - no working camera & then hectic schedule the next ten days or so! I think your drawings are great! Wish I had even close to that much artistic talent! My drawing is limited to stick figures! lol Oh, & don't ask me to draw a straight line! lol Thank you for offering your artistic talent to draw our bunnies! Do birds? lol I wish you well with getting into mortuary school & your desired career as a funeral director! Glad to see you have plenty of gorgeous buns to keep you drawing!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't want to be a bother, but did you draw Ash yet? I'm just so exited to see how he looks .


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wondering if you are finished drawing my buns? I'm so happy & excited you are doing this! Thanks soo much 

~Kylie


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 18, 2013)

The drawings are great. Would love you to do my buns...Here they are

Houdini











Snowy






Bandy & Houdini





This is Bandy






Bandy & Houdini again






If you need any more, just let me know.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Apr 22, 2013)

Are my drawings finished?


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm thinking she gave up on us :'(


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (May 3, 2013)

Me too :'(


----------



## cheezling (May 4, 2013)

Could you please draw my Schnuffel?
I'll also feature it on my blog and give you credit, of course.


----------



## candice136 (May 4, 2013)

Are these free because I would love a sketch of tommy doing please


----------



## Cirlin-rah (Jul 27, 2013)

Harrow & I both moved away so I could attend school. When I first got here I hurt my hands & could not draw or take notes in school, but that has healed somewhat. I can draw but I do not have a scanner. I have a new computer so maybe there's a chance of taking webcam pictures. I'm really sorry that for the time being I will not be able to complete your pictures... but there's got to be some way around this & I'll be looking for that 'cuz it's not fair to not make good on a promise. I also stayed away from the forum because I was afraid to read of anger & disappointment. Cowardice is bad, so, sorry again for requiring so much patience. >.> But, uh, I'm coming back.

*To all who asked recently about recieving drawings of your Precious Ones, the answer is yes of course! I'll do -every last one of them- as soon as I am able. All your buns are adorable!*

...If it matters we're both doing fine here (someone even brought him some mint leaves yesterday!), except for the fact that he will not let me sleep very much. But in the profession I'm studying for we're on call 24-7 so I guess it's good he's teaching me to deal with that when the time comes? Waking is one thing, waking _compassionately_ is quite another. No one has any advice on that.

It's funny-but-not-really because I have some weird inner-ear thing going on-- basically when I'm woken in the middle of a REM cycle I am very, very dizzy. So I have to stagger over, let him out to pee, then try to catch a running rabbit gently while staggering dizzily. The alternitive is a very light sleep all night, which causes no dizzyness, but isn't sufficient inn other ways.

I'm still working on getting him a bigger cage... *sigh*

Whee!


----------



## MILU (Jul 27, 2013)

you should get that earache checked!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 27, 2013)

I would love pictures of my rabbits. You are so lucky to have a skill like this. Keep it up


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry (Jul 27, 2013)

I think that this is such a great thing that you are doing. I would love to have some drawings of my rabbits. This was my first rabbit, Klova.


----------



## magicwhisper (Jul 27, 2013)

if you are still doing pictures i would love a picture of timothy please :bouquet:


sorry i don't know how to make it any smaller :huh


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Its okay. I'm so sorry about your ear problem. Yeah I'm prone to them as well...  Very happy you and Harrow are doing well. Hope you come back on here soon.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 30, 2013)

Cirlin-rah said:


> Harrow & I both moved away so I could attend school. When I first got here I hurt my hands & could not draw or take notes in school, but that has healed somewhat. I can draw but I do not have a scanner. I have a new computer so maybe there's a chance of taking webcam pictures. I'm really sorry that for the time being I will not be able to complete your pictures... but there's got to be some way around this & I'll be looking for that 'cuz it's not fair to not make good on a promise. I also stayed away from the forum because I was afraid to read of anger & disappointment. Cowardice is bad, so, sorry again for requiring so much patience. >.> But, uh, I'm coming back.
> 
> *To all who asked recently about recieving drawings of your Precious Ones, the answer is yes of course! I'll do -every last one of them- as soon as I am able. All your buns are adorable!*
> 
> ...


So sorry you have had such a rough time of it. Hope you will be well & able to not only feel better but do the things you need to do. I've been very ill myself & definitely understand. Just got out of the hospital & now trying to take care of not only myself but my wonderful buns & birds. They have all been so wonderful. They have been patient with me realizing I'm not well yet and ooh, so loving. Oh, & cooperative when I had to get them to give them some long overdue grooming. I still haven't been able to get pix of my buns but you have plenty of requests & bunny pix to keep you busy as you can work on them. Hope you will be better soon & whenever I can get the pix & you are able to draw my buns will be fine with me. I so appreciate your offering your talents to provide us with your lovely artwork of our buns! Take care!


----------



## candice136 (Jul 30, 2013)

Take care


----------



## jemm (Aug 1, 2013)

Oscar


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wouldyou be willing to do my two buns? Tigger and Honey, they are two black tort lionheads, they are very dear to me and I would just love to have a drawn picture of them.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 1, 2013)

I think its best if there are no new submissions as this point. We need to give our generous artist a break and a chance to catch up to life. And when their ready, Cirlin-rah can let everyone know when new submissions can be made.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/does-anyone-want-their-bunny-drawn-73567/index4.html#post994950


----------



## candice136 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## CluelessMommy (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi. I was wondering if your still drawing bunnies?


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jul 4, 2014)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Cirlin-rah is very scared to come back to this post. She has multiple times drawn your rabbits. However, every time she has done so she has hated the result. Personally, I think she has done a great job. But I cannot draw rabbits very well. Regardless of this fact, her drawings have been beautiful. But for her, she understands that many of these drawings are remembrance images. Precious rabbits that you all have loved and adored, and Cirlin wants to do them justice. She wants these drawings to be perfect for you, and is refusing anything less than that. I've seen her redraw many of these rabbits at least five times, only to toss the drawings in the recycle bin for something small like a paw out of place by a few degrees. 

She doesn't want to come back with only a few drawings and make it feel as though she has given preference to one of you over the others. She is worried that everyone here now hates her, and will only be angry for having waited so long. My dear friend has made herself stress out about this so much I tears me up to watch her get this way. She insists she will draw your bunnies, and I have no doubt that she will. Just please give her time to breath and cope with her fear and dislike of the drawings she has done so far. 

Cirlin has no idea I have posted this, but I'm sure she will find out eventually. I have posted here out of concern for her, and to alert those waiting on their precious ones drawings of what is going on.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't see that anyone would hate her or look down on her in any way. She offered to draw people's rabbits, that does not mean that she has to do so if she decides to stop. People love to get something for free, but in reality, drawing dozens of rabbits for people who are expecting pictures can become stressful. I understand the situation, I draw myself and have had a similar experience. She does not need to stress, I think people who have asked need to understand that simply because they have asked, does not mean that she has to agree to draw their rabbit. It makes me sad to know that she is afraid to come back on here.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 5, 2014)

Tell her the none of us could ever be mad at her. She is doing something wonderful and we realise it is impossible to do everyones. We all see the beauty in her drawings and the special care she takes in doing them. You dedicate your spare time to do this so we are all happy to see whatever you have time to do. We are always so happy to see you and whatever drawings you have time to do.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 5, 2014)

I will bow out graciously because even tho I would love a picture of my Ivy I understand the pressure and I don't want her to feel hat I'm one of the reasons she's upset.
I think it's sweet of her to want to draw other ppls buns and when she dose they should just say thank u or else just shut up.
I hope you draw again sometime but don't feel pressured to do want your not comfortable with :highfive:


----------



## JBun (Jul 5, 2014)

In case anyone hasn't read back and seen watermelons post, not to mention the recent one above.

**** SUBMISSIONS ARE CLOSED ****

Please read PaleoClipper's post above and let Cirlin-rah know of our support and appreciation of all she has done.


Paleoclipper, I'm really sorry Cirlin-rah is feelling so much pressure concerning these drawings. I hope she realizes that we all know this was a kindness on her part to accept to do this for fellow RO members, and that she really shouldn't be feeling pressured at all to finish people's drawings. This was a favor on her part and is completely up to her whether she wants to do anymore drawings. I hope she knows this and will feel comfortable to post again on here.


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jul 5, 2014)

I will certainly be relaying the information her! (And scanning in photos of my past bunnies)

Ivythelionhead: I don't think there is any reason to bow out. :0 I understand you don't want to place undue stress on her, but she does want to draw everyone who has asked. 

Azerane, Chrisdoc, and JBun: Thank you so much for those words, I hope that her seeing them will help alleviate the stress.


----------



## blwinteler (Jul 6, 2014)

I am gong to be happy with whatever she draws because she is amazing. As you said to ivythelionhead that they're is no reason to bow out, mine can certainly be put in the back burner. Besides, I think I got a little greedy and asked for both buns and a bird lol. We all love her, even if she gets overwhelmed and throws in the towel. We would totally understand. Well, I think we all would. I'm not really qualified to speak for everyone. Anyway, thank you for the update.


----------



## PaleoClipper (Jul 8, 2014)

She doesn't seem to be minding the number of rabbits I think. More that she has lagged on getting the drawings up. Cirlin, or the impression I get anyway, wants to upload all the drawings at once. I'm trying to convince her to just post them as she gets one done. As far as I can tell everyone is fine having to wait to see their rabbit, so long as they know it will show up. Yes?




blwinteler said:


> I am gong to be happy with whatever she draws because she is amazing. As you said to ivythelionhead that they're is no reason to bow out, mine can certainly be put in the back burner. Besides, I think I got a little greedy and asked for both buns and a bird lol. We all love her, even if she gets overwhelmed and throws in the towel. We would totally understand. Well, I think we all would. I'm not really qualified to speak for everyone. Anyway, thank you for the update.


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 8, 2014)

Here is Smudge I would love it if you drawled a pic of him


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay guys enough is enough. Nobody is reading whats going on so I'm closing the topic.

If Cirlin-rah has photos to post then they can PM me and I will re open the topic for them.


----------

